# 2004 Geogiaboy Velocity Electrial Problem



## cwhipp (Dec 1, 2013)

When I connect 110 Volt shore cable I do not have 110 to outlets ie microwave. tv  however when I run the generator all operate.   I also need page 19-20 for the owners manual


----------

